# "Mezcalina Black"



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Ergo PVC Slingshot proto waiting for me to learn how to melt aluminium


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

OUTSTANDING!!!!

What a great design!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you very much, Maestro


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Pullin my heart strings wit this one.... Man, it's really nice!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very nice shooter i love the smooth lines,where did you get the material and how did you get such a nice finish?


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Que bueno ver tus piezas en ésta vitrina mi amigo Peter Recuas


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

bigron said:


> very nice shooter i love the smooth lines,where did you get the material and how did you get such a nice finish?


yeah what he said


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you very much Masters and Friends, I hope this answer the questions: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41776-minotaur-or-how-do-i-work-with-pvc/


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Love the curves and how incredibly smooth that looks.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Very well done!


----------



## joe_mcdogwad (Sep 19, 2014)

Stunning! Super clean lines, looks really comfortable too. Nice work!


----------



## deadeye (Jan 2, 2015)

Really design


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Fantastic sculpture!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you very much!


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

Cool Work :violin:


----------



## Pauli (Feb 10, 2014)

Nice job !!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

WOW so cool


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Looks nice. Very smooth finish...


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Peter Recuas said:


> Ergo PVC Slingshot proto waiting for me to learn how to melt aluminium


Beautiful

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Wow this shape call me to touch it , very nice design


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Sharker said:


> Wow this shape call me to touch it , very nice design


Me too. ????

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Peter, creo que por lo que leo y veo en tus fotos eres raza que no? Como sea vato, tus recuas, tan poca madre y da gusto ver que el barrio esta bien representado o no vato? Saludos desde Anahuac.


----------

